# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > سوال: يك شرط ساده در xslt

## pbiuki630

سلام دوستان
من ميخوام يك شرط ساده با xslt پياده كنم ولي با خوندن كد if چيزي سر در نميارم

<xsl:if test="_expression_">
  ...some output if the expression is true...
</xsl:if>

منظور از test چيه؟.............

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام دوستان من ميخوام يك شرط ساده با xslt پياده كنم ولي با خوندن كد if چيزي سر در نميارم
> 
> <xsl:if test="_expression_">
>   ...some output if the expression is true...
> </xsl:if>
> 
> منظور از test چيه؟.............


سلام.
test attribute نشون دهنده عبارتی هستش که باید دسترو if اونو بررسی کنه. بطور مثال، می خواهیم بگیم "اگر Element فعلی، quantity اش از 20 بیشتره، فلان کار رو انجام بده". برای اینکار باید اینطور عمل کنیم:

<xsl:if test="quantity>20">
    <!--Whatever-->
</xsl:if>


که در اون، جای Whatever اون خروجی ای که مد نظرمون هستش رو می تونیم بنویسیم.

موفق باشید.

----------

